# java moss



## SUE MERCER (15 Aug 2013)

I've been soaking my pieces of wood in a bucket. My moss hass arrived today,  can I use super glue on the wet wood?


----------



## tomh (15 Aug 2013)

I did it on 'damp' rocks, ie no actual water, and it was fine although I used the gel version. Just be a careful how much you use and how much moss you cover it with or you will get lots of white patches of glue (although I suppose the moss will eventually cover it). On my wood I used fishing line to attach it, which I prefered personally.


----------



## SUE MERCER (15 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the rapid reply.  Ive tried fishing line and found that I need 3 pairs of hands. I'll try to find some jel super glue as you suggested


----------



## SUE MERCER (17 Aug 2013)

I've now tried both methods of attaching my java moss onto my wood and some stones,  also trying it on some cut down mushroom crates.  As these are plastic they floated so ended up having to tie small stones from the garden onto the bottom.I'm now waiting to see which method works out best.
I seem to have bought far to much,  so I'm keeping it fresh in jars on the windowsill. Hope this worksl


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Aug 2013)

SUE MERCER said:


> I seem to have bought far to much,  so I'm keeping it fresh in jars on the windowsill. Hope this worksl



That's how I keep mine, just rinse it under the tap daily and put back into fresh water


----------



## SUE MERCER (17 Aug 2013)

Great, thanks


----------

